# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Frases y dichos célebres.

## ignoto

No, no es ningún vacile.
Vamos a ver si entre todos ponemos una lista de frases y dichos pronunciados por... quien sea.

Baraja NORMAL - ¿Existen barajas anormales?
Coge una carta cualquiera, la que tú quieras - Mientras le hacen un forzaje clásico, o lo intentan.

También se podrían incluir las caras de los que hacen una rutina de cuerdas y se quedan esperando un aplauso mientras el público todavía no se ha dado cuenta de que la cuerda tiene cuatro extremos.

----------


## MJJMarkos

1. Esta baraja que saco ahora bien mezclada... se ve no?...

2. Fíjate en estas cuatro cartas, son normales, de dorsos rojos, distintas de las de dorso azul, y no tienen dobles capas... (segundos después has transformado las cartas en 4 azules o algo as.

3. Mi nombre es... Tony Gambero!

4. Y tu carta era esta! (espectador: pues no...). ¿Cómo que no GILIPOLLAS?... Esto es real... pasó....

----------


## Chogory

.- "Recuerda que yo no he tocado la baraja para nada :shock: ....... " 

Mejor decir... "Recuerda que yo no he tocado la baraja (desde anoche) para nada" :Lol:  Je, je, je

.- "Y sin saber cómo..... tu carta es la única que está dada la vuelta!!!"

¿Sin saber cómo? 8)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

'Y ahora, todo muy clarito, muy clarito...' (Lo siento Inés) ¿Qué pasa, que hasta ahora has estado haciendo trampas?

----------


## shark

"y aqui tenemos una baraja aparentemente normal" :shock:

----------


## Némesis

¿Algún voluntario?
ADULTOS= Silencio absoluto.

¿Algún voluntario?
NIÑOS= Griterío descontrolado.

SOLUCIÓN= Disculpa, ¿tú cómo te llamas? ¿Te importa ayudarme?
...

----------


## ign

Alguna persona a la que le acabas de realizar un juego, sea el que sea:
"Déjame la baraja, seguro que está marcada".

Tras realizar alguna desaparcición, aunque vayas de manga corta:
"Te lo has guardado en la manga".

Y así muchas, pero estoy recién levantado y no me vienen más a la cabeza   :Wink:  .

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Le das una carta libremente  :roll: , la devuelve a la baraja, mezcla, saco mi cochecito transparente y la encuentro.

Explicación del machote aquel: "hombreeeee, eso es muy fácil, has buscado la carta, le has metido un chip, tienes un mando a distancia para el coche metido en el zapato o algún sitio y ya está hecho".

Y el tio se fue tan contento esa noche a su casa.....

La explicación mas rara: "eso lo has hecho con pulgas amaestradas"   :Wink:  

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Némesis

Creo que el hilo iba sobre frases DE MAGOS, aunque tampoco está mal incluir lo que siempre dicen los espectadores. Tipo...

"Y eso dónde lo aprendes?"

----------


## Jmac

-Elige una carta, bien levantate del asiento, ponla sobre el asiento, ahora sientate.. -no, no no quites la carta, asi no le quitas ojo de encima.  :Lol:

----------


## magomago

> Vamos a ver si entre todos ponemos una lista de frases y dichos pronunciados por... quien sea.


Pues creo que es tanto por magos como espectadores,aqui van algunas :

1- ¿No sabrás como hacer desaparecer a mi suegra ? (Donde pone mi suegra pueden ponerse muchas cosas?

Respuesta: ¿Cuanto pagas?

2- ¿Me cambias este billete de 5 por uno de 500? .

Respuesta. Tu dámelo y luego ya veremos . O tu dámelo y mañana mira debajo de tu almohada.

3- ¿Sabes si en el truco ese de la mujer cortada la cortan de verdad? . 
Respuesta:Si pero le hacen la cirugia rápidamente.

4-¿Sabes como Copperfierld hizo desaparecer la Estatua de la Libertad?
Mago:¿Lo has visto? 
Respuesta del espectador :No
(Es curioso , pero no sabeis la cantidad de personas que me han comentado este juego ,pero nadie lo ha visto)

5- ¿Siendo mago ligarás más no?.
Respuesta: Si a la última a la que me he ligado ha sido tu novia
(Se recomienda tener confianza con la persona a la que se le dice,o correr muy rápido)

----------


## ExTrEm0

"Aqui veras que tengo 4 cartas, uno, dos tres y cuatro"

----------


## RobertoG

Mago: " coge una  carta"

Espectador: " ese ya me lo se"

----------


## Némesis

MAGO: Y... ¿Cuál era tu carta?
ESPECTADOR: Eh... La verdad es que no me acuerdo...

MAGO: Pon tu carta por en medio... Cortamos un poco... Está bien perdida por la baraja ¿no?

MAGO: Ves que no hago nada raro, ¿no?

MAGO: Por favor, examínalo bien. No está trucado, ni hay dobles fondos ni cosas de esas, ¿verdad?

----------


## ignoto

Frases oidas a espectadores:
- Todas las cartas son iguales (tras enseñar la baraja en extensión y verse claramente que no lo son).
- Las cartas son mitad y mitad (supongo que querría decir mitad rojas y mitad negras porque nadie le pudo sacar una palabra mas).
- Hombre, eso está claro (dicho con sonrisa de suficiencia y notándose claramente que lo único que tiene claro es el color de sus cuernos).
- ¡La ha puesto debajo! (Explicación oida tras hacer un fuera de este mundo y sin que nadie supiera jamás qué es lo que se había puesto debajo).
- ¡ El anillo está trucado ! (Tras un viaje de anillo con anillo prestado).

----------


## mariio

frase que me pasa a menudo cuando estoy actuando en houdini:
-Aquí tengo un pañuelo de colores verde y blanco
(niñato)-ESE YA ME LO SE VA A APARECER TU CARTA EN EL PAÑUELO PAPÁ HAZME CASO QUE LO HE VISTO
otra:
-di ya cuando quieras y perderemos tu carta por el centro
-ya(y la coloca rapidamente)¿puedo mezclar yo?

----------


## ignoto

La mejor de todas:

Uno del público: "¡Eso tiene truco!" Dicho depués de cada juego. Y hago unas dos docenas durante el espectáculo.
Me dieron ganas de pagarle una carabela a ver si descubría América.

----------


## mariio

También esta la versión en la que el típico hombre de 40 años dice:
yo se cómo lo hace:en ese momento pasan de ti y dirigen la mirada al señor 15 segundos pero luego no tiene ni idea 
tambien esta eso de que los bastones nos los sacamos de la manga cuando no cabe un baston en la manga pero ellos se sienten felices y realizados con decirlo

----------


## ignoto

"Ahora nos va a hacer pintar el libro con el dedo." (Niño intragable justo cuando voy a hacer los osos amorosos para, acto seguido, sacarlo de voluntario a él para enseñar a todos cómo se hace un nudo sin soltar las puntas de la cuerda).

----------


## mariio

cuando estas en medio de la actuación te ven por ejemplo un empalme ahi si que se sienten felices y realizados puesto que ver un pequeño fallo para algunos significa pensar:he pillado un truco del mago con lo cual ya tienen con lo que fliparse el resto de la semana ,sobretodo en el momento que te lo ven ya no le dan mas importancia al resto de show

----------


## letang

2 frases célebres durante una actuación, y una durante la conferencia. Actuación y conferencia de Camilo Vázquez.

Actuación:
(Camilo aparece en el escenario con una barra de pan y pide que "al final de la gala" le recuerden coger el pan. A mitad del primer juego se oye entre el público)
EL PAAAN!
(Camilo agradece al espectador que lo recuerde, y continúa, a mitad del siguiente juego)
EL PAAAAN!
(Y ya Camilo tiene que pedirle que se lo recuerde "al final" de la gala, que si no iba a estar desconcentrando durante el resto de los juegos).

Durante la actuación también: Camilo le pregunta el nombre a una chica para que le ayude, la chica le dice "Paloma" y Camilo dice "No, no me sirves". Termina el juego y un espectador levanta la mano y pregunta:
¿Por qué ella no te servía? ¿Porque se llamaba Paloma?.

Durante la conferencia:
Los dados no se han apilado por azar, ¿verdad?


Amigos después de enterarse que un día había hecho una levitación:

Venga, levita ahora
- No, ahora no
Venga anda
- Eso sí, andar si quieres ando (y me doy unos pasitos por la calle).

----------


## Mr.Korben

"Watch...."

"Quiero que veas que las cartas estan totalmente mezcladas...bien....ahora quiero que pienses solo en una de ellas  pero NO me lo digas       RESPUESTA DEL ESPECTADOR: el 5 de corazones    ¬¬"

O la otra version jejeje:

"Quiero que veas que las cartas estan totalmente mezcladas...bien....ahora quiero que pienses solo en una de ellas  pero no me lo digas.......mmmm el 3 de diamantes.........no :Confused: ? Cual habias pensado ome      RESPUESTA DEL ESPECTADOR: el caballo de bastos   ¬¬"

----------


## BlackBird

"Por favor puedes decir un número entre el 10 y el 20...?"
"El 5..."
"Muchas gracias.. alguno que sepa que números se encuentran entre el 10 y el 20?..."

Me paso haciendo un juego a unos compañeros (¡¡¡ingenieros informaticos!!!)

Un saludo,

BB.

----------


## Sentiras

_Coge una carta. Gracias, dámela, vamos a ponerla aquí y la vas a firmar.

               _Pero la estás viendo ¿No te jode?


o


               _Piensa en una carta, la que tú quieras, y nómbrala en voz alta.

               _¿La digo? Entonces ya la sabes.

----------


## VANISH

una que me hicieron un par de veces y me llena de rabie es..

termino de hacer algun jueguito..y el espectador..ingenuo y sin salida..le dice al primero que tiene al lado.
-es facil..es todo movimientos rapidos de manos-

uhhhh que bronca..
como no pueden satisfacer a su ingenuo cerebro ya que no encuentra explicacion racional a lo que acaba de ver, opta por el camino mas estupido, y al final se siente orgulloso de si mismo y cree que lo sabe todo..

na' mas..saludos!

----------


## BANDIDO

frases tamarizianas:

"mezcla,mezcla que tu has venido aquí a mezclar"
"has traido tu dedo indice?
como te llamas? Maria. Anda mira igual que mi hija Ana.
...

----------


## canuto

muchisimas de las frases que dijeron aca me pasaron realmente :p, jajaja, me da mucha risa cuando al tener manga corta el mago dice "puff, te la escondiste en la manga" o "tiene nu dispositivo oculto" o el famoso "huuuuu!! ya la viste!!" cuando la carta y la baraja esta totalmente boca abajo :P
y ni hablar del "y si, es rapido con las manos" y se va enojado :P
una q me paso a mi empezando una funcioncita con un simple triunfo en el cumpleaños de un amigo fue:
yo: listo, carta perdida, vimos q no esta por arriba ni por debajo, recuerdan bien la carta? (todo el mundo en silencio...)
abuela de mi amigo: era el 6 de q... :Confused: 
yo: ¬¬
todo el mundo: JAJAJA! abuela no la tenia q decir JAJAJA!

y seguido a eso extiendo la baraja, y digo, era el 6 de q? DE PICAS me grita, y eran un jack de trebol ¬¬, estaba tan nervioso al empezar q no lo habia echo bien jajaja y ahi va mi frase salvadora:
yo: eh.... 6 de picas?? ... ehh... yo sabia que iva a salir el 6 d epicas, estaba tan seguro, que la di vuelta en otro mazo (saco un mazo invisible y me la pongo a buscar)

quede como un rey y nadie se dio cuenta JAJAJA  :117: 
un saludo :D

----------


## magikko

"En desafio, no para ustedes, si no para mi y para esta implacable camara de television, cambiando de tecnica! roja, negra, roja, negra..se pueden ver! otra carta roja mas, negra... separamos rojas de negras... no se puede hacer mas lento"...

Mago:"por favor pon tu carta aquí"  Espec:...mmmmm y por que ahi :Confused: 

Mago:"toma una carta, la que tu quieras, la que te guste, ahora.. metela en el mazo donde ti quieras y cortamos...recuerdas tu carta?"   
Espec:... no la vi..

Despues de la balducci...: "es con el meñique verdad :Confused: " mente del mago:(si...levanto pesas con el...")


En la calle: y tu carta desaparece!   espectador viedo a todos lados: claro!por que la acabas de tirar!

Espectador: este chavo tiene pacto con el diablo...

MAGO: y tu carta es esta...  Espectador: haa! no vi como lo hiciste!  Mente del mago: "esa es la idea..."

dios! esta la recordare para siempre...

Despues de un triunfo muy bien hecho...  espectador: mmmm hay uno muy bueno que hace un negrito en la tele, vuela!   mente del mago (  Y QUE PASÓ CON MI TRUCO :Confused: !! ... maldito Blaine...)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> una que me hicieron un par de veces y me llena de rabie es..
> 
> termino de hacer algun jueguito..y el espectador..ingenuo y sin salida..le dice al primero que tiene al lado.
> -es facil..es todo movimientos rapidos de manos-
> 
> uhhhh que bronca..
> como no pueden satisfacer a su ingenuo cerebro ya que no encuentra explicacion racional a lo que acaba de ver, opta por el camino mas estupido, y al final se siente orgulloso de si mismo y cree que lo sabe todo..
> 
> na' mas..saludos!


Gracias Vanish, esto es lo que me hacía falta.  Ya me ha pasado más de una vez...

----------


## Dogma

Lo de "eso tiene truco" es un clasico, pero la peor que me han dicho a mi fue despues de hacerle un truco con la invisible a la abuela de un amigo. Se puso toda cabreada y me hecho de casa al grito de "Fuera de aqui, Satanas, fuera". 
Los padres de mi amigo me llamaron para disculparse, pero mi amigo todavia se está riendo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Dogma: ¿Y tú no te estás riendo? A mi, en tu lugar, me duraría la risa años   :Lol:   :Lol:  

(Tenías que haberle mandado unas flores  unos bombones a la abuelita....)

----------


## ingodwetrust

Este de Tamariz me hizo muchísima gracia:

TAMARIZ: .... para esto necesito.... (señala a una persona)... cómo te llamas??.

ESPECTADORA: Araceli.

TAMARIZ: para esto necesito que cojas las cartas... retíralas, retíralas... tápalas bien, tápalas bien... cuántas son?? ocho??

TAMARIZ: muy bien... seguimos... Ehhhh... cómo te llamas Araceli??

ESPECTADORA: Araceli.

TAMARIZ: Bien Araceli.....

----------


## Dogma

De mi hija, tras hacer una levitación "¡Mamá, mamá, papá vuela!" Lo mejor la respuesta de mi siempre maravillosa esposa "Dile a tu padre que deje de hacer tonterias".

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> De mi hija, tras hacer una levitación "¡Mamá, mamá, papá vuela!" Lo mejor la respuesta de mi siempre maravillosa esposa "Dile a tu padre que deje de hacer tonterias".


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ALEX ALAN

¡¡¡¿Como se le ocurre organizar una fiesta y no invitarme?
He estado a punto de no venir.!!!

Groucho Marx.

----------


## Mecachis

_. ¿Y tu carta era....?

_. ¡¡El 5 de Corazones NEGROS !!

----------


## canuto

> _. ¿Y tu carta era....?
> 
> _. ¡¡El 5 de Corazones NEGROS !!



jajjajaj xD
quien dijo eso? xD


che, muy buena la de "fuera satanas, fuera" JAJAJA  :117:

----------


## Mecachis

> jajjajaj xD
> quien dijo eso? xD
> 
> 
> che, muy buena la de "fuera satanas, fuera" JAJAJA


...Un jugador empedernido del Mus

----------


## LONGSHOT

Da igual el efecto que hagas, ya sea hacer desaparecer un conejo, como una carta, siempre hay alguien que dice "El truco esta en que utiliza espejos" , si con eso se refiere a mi peinado si , utilizo espejos.
O el genial "eso yo lo hice un dia", y quien te vio haciendolo?, "es que ahora no me acuerdo"

----------


## ignoto

En una residencia de ancianos hice desaparecer un pañuelo con un FP durante una rutinilla.
Justo cuando iba a dar el siguiente paso y ya había descargado el FP sentí un fuerte golpe en la pierna.
Un anciano me estaba dando de bastonazos mientras repetía "Aixó u tens en la mánega" (*Eso lo tienes en la manga*).
Por suerte una de las cuidadoras lo redujo y se lo llevó porque el hombre no quedaba convencido por mas que sus amigos le señalaban que yo iba en manga corta.

----------


## shark

no se si tiene mucho que ver pero fue muy divertido:

Un día en un pub tras hacer yo el juego de apagarme un cigarrilo encendido en la mano , un compañero mio del equipo de rugby que llevaba puesto el protector de testi*** (no me pregunteis porque lo llevaba en ese momento, para los que no lo sepan es para evitar golpes en dichas partes mientras jugamos) dijo en alto, "eso no es nada" y agarrando una botella vacia de heineken comenzo a darse botellazos en la entrepierna con todas sus fuerzas. Claro que con la proteccion no sentia nada , pero suponeros las caras de la gente del pub. Tras unos 10 botellazos se le acercaron un par de chicas con los ojos como platos y le preguntaron cual era el secreto, a lo que mi amigo contesto : " no hay secreto, es que Geppeto me hizo muy bien"   :Oops:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

JUASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Madre mía, con ignoto me he descojonado, pero es que con shark ¡¡casi me muero!!

Nota mental: Comprar un coquillera.

----------


## quiquem

ignoto han venido a mi oficina a ver si me pasaba algo porque me hiciste reir muchisimo tanto que me ahogaba....jajajaja muy bueno eso de que habian recido al anciano golpeador, espero lo le hayan quitado el bastón como elemento del delito.

----------


## darckmaster

Una de mis frases para niños es (todo lo que han visto se hace con la ayuda de polvo de hada, lo venderé a quien lo quiera al final del acto pero cuidado si no lo usan bien puede resultar extremadamente explosivo) ningún chico se me acercado a preguntarme el precio jajaja.   :Wink:

----------


## darckmaster

una de mis frases para chicas, después de que un truco no funciona por ejemplo que una moneda no desaparezca digo (lo siento mucho es que una hermosa chica me tiene desconcentrando) y la miro, normalmente sonríen, o se apenan pero se que les gusta, agregando que una ves se enojo el novio de una chica por que se lo dije es que yo creí que seria el padre pero no solo era un viejo verde.  	  :Lol:   :Wink:

----------


## Jotedem

espectador: y si barajo yo se peirde la magia eh?
yo: pues si haces tu el truco pues baraja y ya


yo: muy bien, saca una carta cualquiera, libre eleccion, eso...eso...tomala tomala...... estas seguro de esa? no quieres otra?
espectador: pues vale la cambio
yo: ok (abanico denuevo) toma cualquiera vamos es libre eleccion!
espectador: esta no me gusto quiero el As de corazon
yo: ehm...ehm....veamos que podemos hacer......- y pasas a otro juego con NUEVO ayudante :s


yo: mira, si todo salio bien, entonces la carta de la prediccion, el papel que te entregue al comienzo del juego, deberia se rla misma que la tuya  :Smile1: 
espectador: que papel?


espectador: ese truco es en el que encuentras mi carta cierto?
publico: ¬¬

----------


## luisjavier_albolote

Esto sucede si es un día de semana (Ejemplo: lunes)
Espectador:si eres mago de verdad transforma el lunes en domingo.
Mago:puedo hacerlo pero tardo seis días para conseguirlo.
¿Lo pillais?

----------


## Mecachis

Tras finalizar un "pasa-pasa" de bolas de esponja a un grupo de amigas  se quedaron comentando como podria haber pasado la bola de mi mano a la de la espectadora voluntaria.....

Espectadora (la listilla) .- "*Te la ha metido sin que te dieras cuenta*"
Espectadora voluntaria .- "*¡¡No, No!! ¡¡Que si me la hubiera metido ya me habria enterado!!!*
Mago .-   :Oops:

----------


## nanocampos

Wenas...

Justo anoche, en una cena con 56 mujeres y ningún hombre excepto yo haciendo el pañuelo siglo XX...

Yo: vamos a esconder el nudo en un lugar inaccesible para mí..."
Espectadora: "Si me vas a quitar el sujetador, no te molestes... te lo doy yo..." (risas mil)

Un abrazo.

----------


## swaze

> Wenas...
> 
> Justo anoche, en una cena con 56 mujeres y ningún hombre excepto yo haciendo el pañuelo siglo XX...
> 
> Yo: vamos a esconder el nudo en un lugar inaccesible para mí..."
> Espectadora: "Si me vas a quitar el sujetador, no te molestes... te lo doy yo..." (risas mil)
> 
> Un abrazo.


jajajaja y luego dicen que con la magia no se liga.

Yo tengo una frase anecdota que ahora me hace gracia pero en su dia me dolio. Tenia un amigo que fumaba cigarrillos y otro que fumaba puros (si no le llegaba con el cigarrillo), un dia le hice el truco de hacer apagar y desaparecer un cigarrillo en mi mano diciendole que fumar era malo y tal, en plan  coña.

Al fin de semana siguiente estando lso dos fumadores y yo charlando con unas chicas va el listo de turno (al que le habia hecho el truco) y quitandole el puro de la boca a mi amigo agarram i mano y lo apaga diciendo.

- vamos ahora tu hazlo desaparecer...

girandose a las chicas y diciendole que yo hacia eso continuamente y que el era mi ayudante...sino me creo un boquete en la mano fue de puro milagro....

---------------------

En una de mis actuaciones normales saque a un voluntario y mostrandole una baraja de poker le pido que me diga una carta (la idea era hacerla aparecer arriba).

-Espectador: la sota de bastos

- Yo: bien, ahora dime una carta que este en esta baraja... *mostrandole las cartas nuevamente*

- espectador: ah..que no esta completa?

ese dia llore :(

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Jajajajaja, tremendo lo de la sota de bastos!!

----------


## letang

> fue de puro milagro....


Y nunca mejor dicho.... de *PURO* milagro xDD

----------


## swaze

por cierto se me olvido otra que me paso hace poco, haciendo una rutina de predicciones (lo tipico escribo una prediccion y al final el espectador la abre y compara con la carta que el eligio)

-yo: ahora habra el sobre y compruebe la prediccion.

- espectador: no...no coincide

yo ya aombrado me acerco y miro la prediccion....silencio tenso,mirada al publico,al espectador...mis manos se extienden, al principio hacia el cuello de el, en el ultimo momento se desvian hacia la pancarta y suavemente le doy la vuelta pponiendola del derecho...

- espectador: ah..ahora si..wow! como lo has hecho?

- yo: facil, le di la vuelta...

----------


## ignoto

> Justo anoche, en una cena con 56 mujeres y ningún hombre excepto yo haciendo el pañuelo siglo XX...



¿El sueño de todo hombre y te pones a hacer magia?

----------


## charlyelmago

Tengo toda la intención de regalarte este mazo de carta para que puedas sorprender a tus amigos pero es solo la intención por que no tengo más.

----------


## ERNEKOF

*Mas frases de Tamariz
*

DAME TU MANO ... TRAJISTE LA OTRA?

DAME TU MANO ... NO! esta no! La limpia!

COMO TE LLAMAS? AH, ENTONCES VOS MEJOR NO.

YA QUE ESTAS AHI POR FAVOR VOS NO PASES, PASA VOS.

(pregunta por 2da vez) Como te llamas?  -Maria!   -Ah! ERA PARA VER SI TE ACORDABAS!!!


Frases de CHACOVACHI (REY DE LOS PAYASOS / Arg)
(hace un espectaculo "a la gorra" para chicos pero donde los  adultos tambien se rien)

Vamos a hacer un animalito con globos para algun lindo nenitoooo!
¿que nene quiere? (griterio "yoooo!")  ¿¿QUE NENE QUIEEEREEEE!!!!! :Confused: ?
(TERRIBLE GRITERIO "YOOOOOOOOOOOO")  -Bueno que venga! que venga el que quiera (ahi empezan a venir todos corriendo) EL QUE QUIERA  (saca un martillo gigante inflable) UN MARTILLAZO en la cabeza!!!!!! y todos los nenes se vuelven corriendo y gritando a sus lugares. 

Al pasar la gorra cuando se acerca al chico que mas lo molesto durante el espectaculo le dice "nene! vos con lo que jodiste por lo menos tenes que poner un billete de $50 !!!!"

MAGO FORREST (ITALIA)
“Alguien del público me puede decir un número del 1 al 100.  ¡Gracias!”
“No tiene nada que ver con el truco. Solo quería saber si había alguien todavía despierto”.

“Como dicen muchos -¡Todo lo bueno tiene su final!-
Ahora como ésto que estoy haciendo es cualquier cosa menos bueno, ¡voy a seguir una hora y media más!”

Conoce las cartas? si no, puedo presentarselas!



Mago NINO (de Bs As)
Los felices novios querian tener el mejor show de magia. Como no lo consiguieron ... me llamaron a mí. Gracias!!!

--------------

Espero que les hayan gustado

----------


## ERNEKOF

Hacia unos juegos para los hijos de unos amigos y hago desaparecer la moneda de la mano derecha y la hago aparecer en la mano izquierda. Los chicos miran pero no festejan ni celebran. El papa les dice "vieron? Hizo magia!! desaparecio de una mano y aparecio en otra. No te sorprendio?" y los chicos con naturalidad contestaron *"No!,  Es mago!"* Claro, los chicos chiquitos son tan credulos que un mago hace magia y listo!

----------


## ERNEKOF

frase del mago forrest:

-Cuando diga "Quien quiere pasar a ayudarme?" vos deci "YO,YO,YO! "
-ok

-Quien quiere pasar a ayudarme?
-YO! YO! YO!
-No! vos No!

----------


## ERNEKOF

Se acerca a un nene y le acaricia 10 veces el pelo de la cabeza con la mano derecha mientras dice "Lindo el nene, lindo el nene,  lindo el nene,  lindo el nene,  lindo el nene,  lindo el nene,  lindo el nene,  lindo el nene "

Se mira la mano y dice "ahora me limpio la otra mano" ... Lindo el nene

----------


## morfeostar

Me atrevo a recordar una frase que recuerdo muy bien de uno de los magos que me ilusionaba cuando era más jovencito...

"A ver... alguien del público... Sí? tú?.... tú... ven aquí por favor... Mueve los pies que el cuerpo te seguirá...."
Pepe Carrol

----------


## darkness

Joer, me estoy partiendo de risa viendo algunos de los comentarios ^^.

Ahi va otra de Pepe Carrol: "A ver, un espectador... tu, si tu, el de los labios alrededor de la boca".

-Amiga: Ehhhh!!! ya se como haces los juegos de cartas! están trucadas!
-Yo: Tu crees?
-Amiga: Si! le han regalado una baraja a mi hermana por reyes!
-Yo: Ahhh, y como es esa baraja trucada?
-Amiga: Pues que cuando das la vuelta a una carta sobresale un poco por abajo. Esta noche me dejas ver tu baraja!
-Yo: Hecho

Se quedó a cuadros al ver que no era así.

Y ahi va una buenísima de Gea: "No te lo explico pero no es por mi, es por ti, para que vivas lo emocionante que es no saber algo de este mundo, porque vivimos en un mundo tan hiperracionalista que es precioso no saber algo"

Se me pone la piel de pollo cada vez que veo el documental de "Magia de Cerca" (supongo que se llamará así porque creo que se emitió en televisión y yo lo encontré por internet   :Oops:  ) y escucho a Gea decir esa frase  :Smile1: 

Salu2!

----------


## ne0_

"Cuando alguien te señale la luna, no te quedes mirando el dedo".
Miguel puga, a veces cuando alguien le pregunta que truco ha hecho. Aunque no es suya, es algo asi como un refran.

----------


## ferpa

Anecdota, espectaculo de Pablo Segobriga en la Sala Houdini, el espectador elige una Carta se pierde en el Mazo, se revuelven en la Mesa, y el bueno de Pablo saca una Marioneta  para que saque la carta elegida por el espectador, y al fondo de la sala se oye una voz de dos enamorados que estaban en el rincon, y el le dice en voz totalmente audible en toda la sala, MIRA SE LE VEN LOS HILOS, y se oye la voza de ella que dice TONTO LAS NARICES Y LA CRUCETA TAMBIEN, jajaja, risas en toda la sala

----------


## Shinoda

Despues de hacer un ascensor:
Buah, eso con cartas con pegatinas, o en su defecto, imanes  :shock: 

Esta no viene a cuento pero es curiosa:
Yo practico Kenpo Karate y un dia vinieron al gimnasio unos chavales de Goshindo para ver de que iba el kenpo, como su arte es muy de luxaciones y demas dije que a mi no me servian puesto que me he entrenado para girar el brazo 360 grados y evitar roturas. Hice el famoso efecto del brazo girado e inmediatamente lo hice en sentido contrario(en el sentido de las agujas del reloj puedo hacerlo sin truco ni nada, soy asi de original ,tambien puedo doblar el pulgar hacia dentro, como si se partiera en 2 y demas frikadas). Las caras de ellos fueron tremendas, jeje,tambien podia haber dicho con con la mente podia levitar, pero me parecio demasiado jjejej. Este es un claro ejemplo de oportunismo magico.

----------


## eidan

Despues de una actuacion en un cole,un niño que sale del baño me dice:

-Mira mago,yo también he hecho un truco:Antes tenia las manos noegras y ahora las tengo blancas!


   Y esta que no viene a cuento,pero me encanta:

He de reconocer que nací a una edad muy temprana.

    Groucho Marx.

----------


## torino

jajajjaj shinoda muy buena!!! yo me planteare utilizar la habilidad con las cartas para defenderme, que se me acerca alguien amenazando...le hago un boomerang sin vuelta entre ceja y ceja (no soy de los que cortan melones ni verduras :D  :D  :D ).
A mi me repatea una frase que me dicen siempre que hago una desaparicion: "la tienes en el bolsillo" ó "está en la manga". Ademas de no acertar la mayoria de las veces, eso interrumpe el show.

----------


## Dante_Drums

solo leí hasta la tercera, página no se si alguien la dijo antes:

- (baraja de dorsos rojos, el del público cojió un 7 de picas) 
mago: estoy seguro de k tu carta era roja, verdad?
espectador (con aire triunfal xD): pues no!!
mago: enseñando los dorsos: ¿como que no? ¡si todas son rojas!

- yo: (despues de dejar una carta encima de la mesa boca abajo tras realizar un sencillo truco de carta guía) ¿ En qué se parecen una ballena y una golondrina?
- espectador: en.... que... ¿en qué?:S
- yo: pues la verdad es que no lo sé, pero esta es tu carta ^^

----------


## Némesis

> "Cuando alguien te señale la luna, no te quedes mirando el dedo".
> Miguel puga, a veces cuando alguien le pregunta que truco ha hecho. Aunque no es suya, es algo asi como un refran.


Que me corrijan los muchos aficionados a la literatura que hay por aquí, pero según tengo entendido, no es un refrán. Es un proverbio del poeta indio Rabindranaz Tagore, premio Nobel de literatura de hace ya unas décadas. Y no decía exactamente así, era algo como:
"Cuando alguien señala una estrella, el necio mira el dedo".

----------


## Dante_Drums

> Iniciado por ne0_
> 
> "Cuando alguien te señale la luna, no te quedes mirando el dedo".
> Miguel puga, a veces cuando alguien le pregunta que truco ha hecho. Aunque no es suya, es algo asi como un refran.
> 
> 
> Que me corrijan los muchos aficionados a la literatura que hay por aquí, pero según tengo entendido, no es un refrán. Es un proverbio del poeta indio Rabindranaz Tagore, premio Nobel de literatura de hace ya unas décadas. Y no decía exactamente así, era algo como:
> "Cuando alguien señala una estrella, el necio mira el dedo".


exactamente, algo de eso estudié io xDD

----------


## ne0_

> Que me corrijan los muchos aficionados a la literatura que hay por aquí, pero según tengo entendido, no es un refrán. Es un proverbio del poeta indio Rabindranaz Tagore, premio Nobel de literatura de hace ya unas décadas. Y no decía exactamente así, era algo como:
> "Cuando alguien señala una estrella, el necio mira el dedo".


Bueno pues gracias por la corrección todos los dias se aprende algo, yo lo lei en el prologo de *este libro* y me gusto la frase.
Lo busque en google y vi varias versiones de la frase pero no descubri de quien era.
saludos

----------


## muros8

Rutina de bolas de esponja i cartas a una chica (rutina improvisada por mi)
(yo)- Escoje una carta. Ara mirame fijamente a los ojos mientras piensas en tu carta. (pasan unos segundos)...bueno no, mejor no que me desconcentras.(la tia se pone roja) Mejor te saco las bolas. (mas roja aun) Ponemos una en mi mano izquierda i otra en la derecha. Ara te pido por favor que me agarres la pelotas. (entre roja i riendo) 

Al final solo le hize el truco de las dos bolas en su mano, pero esa noche aprendí una nueva forma de ligar...

----------


## The Jack

De Merpin (Arg)

Queres participar desde ahi y vestida?

Hace mimica de que habla y luego de unos segundos dice: no lo hagan en sus casas..... je claro el sonido les tarda en llegar por que este espectaculo no es en vivo....esta grabadooo


De Rene Lavand (esto lo vi en vivo y en directo en un show en el Sheraton Hotel de Buenos Aires)

Rene esta haciendo el juego de carta al numero con el mazo de poker preguntandole a un espectador que diga un naipe y a otro cualquiera que le diga un numero y asi contando la carta aparece en esa posicion. Luego de hacerlo 3 veces un tipo que se hacia el vivo le grita: hace aparecer el as de espadas!
Rene lo mira fijo, se hace un silencio espectral en el salon, Rene se para y le dice a tipo: Veo que el Sr. tiene un pedido especial para esta noche, mete la mano en el bolsillo saca un as de espadas y se lo tira a la mesa del tipo.
La ovacion fue descomunal y el tipo no jodio mas en toda la noche!

----------


## javier ezkerekotxa

saco dos gemelos de 8 años como "voluntarios".

Angelitos! ... tu te llamas...
.-LUIS...
 Y tu, guapísimo... 
.-YO NO! :shock:   :Oops:  (toma nuevas generaciones!)
Bien Luis y No me van a ayudar...
Luis coges una carta y tu No otra... 
.-YO NO! :evil: 
Eso... tu no. y así toda la rutina...

----------


## Kal-El

Mago: ¿Es esta tu carta...?

Espectador: No...

Mago: Escuchame...aca el unico que hace trampas soy yo...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mago: Un aplauso para Daniela... (aplausos)... ahora.....¿Como era tu nombre??.

Espectador: Daniela...

Mago: Bien...pon tu carta por el medio...(bla...bla...bla) ahora...esteeeee...¿como te llamabas?

----------


## Mu

ya sé como flota el papel entre tus manos!!

yo: porfa dimelo que yo no lo sé.

una de las respuestas fue silencio y la otra "estatica".

otra...

te pille el truco, tu le das las cartas a escoger pero en realidad todo el maso es igual.

mago (mi abuelo  :117: ): te felicito hombre en todos estos años nadie me lo aia pillado. (se paro y se fue pero se le quedo el maso intencionalmente. asi observo de lejos como el espectador tomo el maso lo reviso y su cara lo dijo todo).

----------


## josep

Querìa escribir un par de frases pero no puedo, no puedo..

Hace rato que estoy riendo, ha venido mi mujer para ver

que sucedia, hemos estado leyendo todos los menajes y la

que al final a reido más ha sido ella. Sobre todo por los de

Ignoto. Por cierto, no te has planteado hacer monologos

tipo Buenafuente ? Creo que no desentonarias y, supongo,

ganarìas mucha más pasta, creo... Lo digo sin mala intención ...

Saludos mágicos, je,je...

----------


## florencio

*Espectador:* No eres capaz de hacerme un truco sin que yo sepa como lo has hecho
*Yo:* hago el juego fuera del universo
*Solución del espectador:* algo has hecho  :shock:

----------


## Dow

actuación de Mago Jaume (a ver cuándo vuelves a visitar el foro), yo estaba de algo como "ayudante", y me dice un niño antes de empezar:

niño: yo sé hacer trucos de magia
yo: sí? qué cosas haces?
niño: sé hacer desaparecer cosas
yo: venga, hazme algo antes de que empiece el mago
niño: mmm pero tienes que cerrar los ojos
yo: venga vale
niño: mmm mejor no, no lo tengo muy ensayado y no me sale muy bien

------

esta es la abuela de una personita que anda por el foro muahaha, un día le hice la carta en la punta de la lengua, y luego hablando con su nieta le decía: "al principio cuando no la acertaba pensaba que qué mago más malo, pero luego la sacó de la boca en pequeñito!"

----------


## Jorlando

"Has hecho algún tipo de manipulación con las cartas. No sé cuál ni cómo, pero has manipulado las cartas".
Y una variación sobre una respuesta ya aparecida en este hilo: "lo siento, pero yo de magia nunca me creo nada, todo tiene alguna explicación racional. Lo que pasa es que vosotros no lo queréis decir, pero no somos idiotas ¿sabes?"

----------


## Dow

> Lo que pasa es que vosotros no lo queréis decir, pero no somos idiotas ¿sabes?"



no viene a cuento pero eso me recuerda a eso de "la magia es para los listos, porque como son listos, no les importa que les tomen el pelo"

----------


## iscariote

> no viene a cuento pero eso me recuerda a eso de "la magia es para los listos, porque como son listos, no les importa que les tomen el pelo"


Qué grande

----------


## Dow

sí, enorme  :117: 


ah! recordé otra que... bueno, no tiene por qué ser peligrosa, ya que quien no sepa de qué puede ir, no lo sabrá... fue un niño en una actuación, tras hacer el mago un juego...

"está en el dedo! está en el dedo!"

----------


## jcusack

La primera vez que vas a hacer un juego......
 Todo el mundo que no te conoce piensa que vas a hacer el truco de las 21 cartas y los tres montones..... :117: 

Cuando se dan cuenta que haces magia de verdad la unica explicacion que tienen es:  
----- Buah!!! para ti es facil por que tienes los dedos largos
-----(yo)  :shock:  po vale.... si tu lo dices sera verdad 8-)

----------


## gones

> La primera vez que vas a hacer un juego......
>  Todo el mundo que no te conoce piensa que vas a hacer el truco de las 21 cartas y los tres montones.....
> 
> Cuando se dan cuenta que haces magia de verdad




¡Ojo que ese juego puede ser muy mágico!

Un saludo

PD:perdón por salirme del tema.

----------


## KeZs

Haciendo la floating rose, me suelta una chica: eso está hecho con PAINT!!!!. Me quedé mudo, que le dices a alguien que confunde informática con la magia? Como para olvidarme de esa chica... jaja

----------


## Grafologox

Ufff, que risas con este post...

Despues de un Matrix: 

Si realmente las monedas pasaran por "arte de magia", no las taparias con cartas...

Pero es que va otro y le dice: Que no ves que eso lo hace con algun truco...

Ufff, que derroche de inteligencia... 

Un saludo

----------


## ARENA

-Haciendo la tapa en la botella un espectador me pidio que le dejara ver mi anillo (PK ring ) empeze a tratar de sacarmelo y para lubricarlo un poco y sacarlo mas  facil me chupe un poco el dedo, le heche tal cantidad de saliva en el dedo que no quiso cogerlo. Porque ?

-Haciendo los conejitos de esponja 3D . el espectador :
" Los pequeños estaban dentro del grande.

----------


## runnerbcn

Una frase de Tamariz de uno de los vídeos de "El mundo mágico de Juan Tamariz". Está haciendo el juego de anudar la cuerda sin soltar los extremos, y tiene a seis o siete colaboradores. Hay uno en particular, que se llama Alfonso, que aparte de que le toca una cuerda muy corta y apenas puede seguir los gestos, es bastante torpe. Pues Tamariz, cada vez que hace un movimiento del tipo: "Ahora esta mano la pasáis por aquí", se gira para comprobar que los demás están haciendo lo mismo, y cada vez que ve al tal Alfonso suelta una gracia, porque el pobre hombre se está haciendo un lío del copón. Pero lo mejor es que en una de las ocasiones, se gira hacia Alfonso y le dice (lo mejor es el tono de voz): "Alfonso...¡Alfonso! ¡Es la hora de despertaaaaar!" La primera vez que lo ví se me caían las lágrimas, y tuve que rebobinar la cinta varias veces porque con las risas no me enteraba del vídeo. Si alguien lo tiene que le eche un vistazo, que merece la pena.

Saludos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pidiendo a un espectador que devuelva la carta al mazo-

Èl. Pero..donde yo quiera ehh, que soy muy escéptico con estas cosas y no me lo termino de creer.

PD. Si hiciera magia de verdad, no sería a el a quien se la haría.

----------


## ARENA

- HOW DO YOU DO IT  :Confused: ?
(Como lo haces ?)

Espectadores a David Blaine.

----------


## Triple H

Haciendo el mago contra el tahur:

-Un rey aparece por aquí, otro por allá etc... y con su firma correspondiente
- Tu te has aprendido mi firma y la has falsificado. :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> "Cuando alguien te señale la luna, no te quedes mirando el dedo".
> Miguel puga, a veces cuando alguien le pregunta que truco ha hecho. Aunque no es suya, es algo asi como un refran.


"Cuando el dedo señala la luna, el necio mira el dedo".

Es, en realidad, un pensamiento de Confucio. Se hizo popular porque apareció a modo de grafitti (antes les llamábamos 'pintadas') en una pared de París en el famoso Mayo del 68.   :Wink:  

(No ha sido una muestra de sabiduría prepotente por mi parte. Sólo es la constatación de mi edad... :( )

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por ne0_
> 
> "Cuando alguien te señale la luna, no te quedes mirando el dedo".
> Miguel puga, a veces cuando alguien le pregunta que truco ha hecho. Aunque no es suya, es algo asi como un refran.
> 
> 
> Que me corrijan los muchos aficionados a la literatura que hay por aquí, pero según tengo entendido, no es un refrán. Es un proverbio del poeta indio Rabindranaz Tagore, premio Nobel de literatura de hace ya unas décadas. Y no decía exactamente así, era algo como:
> "Cuando alguien señala una estrella, el necio mira el dedo".


No había leído este de Némesis (estoy repaasndo hacia atrás). Batámonos en duelo para ver quién tiene razón.  :twisted:

----------


## Jorlando

> Batámonos en duelo para ver quién tiene razón.  :twisted:


Bueno, lo cierto es que los dos pueden tener razón. La cita es de un viejo proverbio oriental atribuído, sí, a Confucio, pero también a Lao-Tse y a otros pensadores de la antigüedad oriental. De hecho, en versiones más modernas, aparece parafraseado en Relatos del Viejo Antonio, aunque con toda seguridad no es ni del tal Antonio ni del recopilador de los cuentos, un tal Subcomandante Marcos. Tagore lo usa, sí, pero parafraseándolo ligeramente, y evidentemente es muy anterior. Supongo que Tagore sólo pretendía hacer una cita. Así que al final es posible que pertenezca a Confucio.

----------


## ne0_

Bueno pues de Confucio o de quien sea  :? .El caso es que me parece una contestacion preciosa a la pregunta "¿Como lo has hecho?"
saludos

----------


## Jorlando

Ahí van dos perlas recientes, de hoy mismo. Invito a unos pocos amigos a comer en casa. Se supone que después de comer voy a hacer unos juegos para amenizar la sobremesa.

El problema es que por la mañana tuve que hacer unas chapuzas de reparaciones caseras. Con unos alambres me hice unos cortes muy feos en los dedos. Nada serio, puedo escribir con dos dedos este post, pero tengo los dedos vendados con unas tiritas. No puedo hacer nada con las barajas, se me escapan las cartas. Con las tiritas puestas no tengo sensibilidad y no sé si cojo una carta o veinte. No noto nada. Intento hacer una Elmsley y se me va cada carta por su lado. Pruebo incluso con unos juegos automáticos que siempre tengo en reserva, pero no sujeto bien las cartas. Ni siquiera puedo hacer una mezcla normal y corriente sin que se caiga todo al suelo. Decido suspender la sesión de magia hasta que dentro de unos días quite las vendas, pero no se suspende la comida.

El primero en llegar es el único soltero del grupo, cuya habilidad mágica consiste en hacer desaparecer cualquier gota de cerveza que haya en las cercanías. Entra directamente en la cocina y se sirve una cerveza de la nevera. Le cuento lo que me ha pasado y por qué he decidido suspender la sesión. Primera perla "¿y qué tiene que ver eso?", dice el tío. Le pregunto que cuántas cervezas se ha tomado ya antes de llegar a mi casa. Si hubiera decidido dar una sesión de violín, ¿me hubiera hecho la misma pregunta?

Llega el resto de la peña. Me ven los dedos y les cuénto lo que hay. Segunda perla: el mismo de antes dice algo así como "yo deduzco que como no tiene agilidad en los dedos por las vendas, pues por eso no nos va a hacer magia. Así que al final todo se reduce a práctica y habilidad. Así cualquiera, ya veis que sólo es cuestión de practicar y ensayar. No hay nada misterioso." Hace más de treinta años que conozco al interfecto y debo admitir que todavía tiene capacidad para sorprenderme. Eso sí que es magia.

----------


## Azran

> "yo deduzco que como no tiene agilidad en los dedos por las vendas, pues por eso no nos va a hacer magia. Así que al final todo se reduce a práctica y habilidad. Así cualquiera, ya veis que sólo es cuestión de practicar y ensayar. No hay nada misterioso." Hace más de treinta años que conozco al interfecto y debo admitir que todavía tiene capacidad para sorprenderme. Eso sí que es magia.


jajaja, Si para tocar el piano solo hace falta ensallar 7 horas al día, así cualquiera aprende, es solo cuestión de practicar y ensayar.   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

O'Má:

Después de bucear un poco por sus obras selectas, te confirmo que es un proverbio oriental antiguo, que Tagore citaba en algunos de sus libros (así que no se le puede atribuir su autoría).

 :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Némesis: ¿Para qué vamos a discutir si lo podemos arerglar a cervezazos?  8) 

Si en algún momento de mi vida consigo visitar nuevamente la Ciudad condal, lo arreglaremos como manda San Patricio!   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

Pues a ver si es verdad, Dante y yo te llevaremos a la famosa Cervecería Condal (si hay sitio, porque siempre está llena a rebentar) y allí lo arreglamos como caballeros  8)  8)

----------


## germangoar

``No se como hiciste, pero seguro contaste las cartas no?`` esperando una respuesta afirmativa en ¨Cuenta Atras¨ :shock: 

``Esa no era`` en ¨Faltan Puntos¨... el espectador ve lo puntos faltantes en su carta al sacarla del bolsillo (su carta es de corazones)... ``y si hubiera sido de picas mi carta como hubieras hecho``  :Lol:  


Recien estoy comenzando pero eso ya me pasó varias veces.

Saludos

----------


## MagoJ

Aqui quiero hacer un homenaje a las novias y mujeres de magos... o viceversa.... o parejas del tipo que sean....

a mi mujer la tiene frita con la fracesita..... ¿tú te sabrás los todos los trucos no :Confused: ??.... contestación de mi mujer... que el mago es él no yo.

Yo le tengo dicho que conteste... ¡por supuesto,!!! ¿quién te crees que le ha enseñado todo lo que sabe :Confused:   si quieres aprender son 1500 € la hora, a él no le cobro porque es mi marido y todo queda en casa. jejejeje


Recuerdo una anécdota cuando un dia hice aparecer un billete firmado dentro de un limón, después de regalar al público lo 2 restantes y estar todo filmado en cámara... un espectador se emperró en decir:

que en cada limón había un tipo de billete 5, 10 y 20 y al cortar era lo que se mostraba y al sacar lo cambiaba por el firmado (ingenioso por lo menos) y cuando le dije que los otros 2 limones se los había regalado a 2 personas y que el billete lo había saado el con sus propias manitas me contesto... ¡MENTIRA, MENTIROSO! los habras cambiado por normales sin que me de cuenta y el billete lo has sacdo tú y me lo has dado...

Pues aún abriéndo los limones de las otras personas y poniéndole la grabación del video (viéndose claramente como sacaba él elbillete) asintió.... EL VIDEO ESTÁ TRUCADO!!!!!!

TRUCADO :Confused:  NO ME CAGUÉ EN SU ESTAMPA PORQUE NO TENÍA TIEMPO QUE SI NO

----------


## andrei

hyace 1 mes   se me ocurrio  presentarle un efecto con una baraja invisible a un policia no te nia idea de que el official no conocia en lo mas minimo una baraja  puesto que me contesto de la siguiente manera   piensa en una carta la que quieras "   y el policia   respondio   3 de aces  jajajaja  me di una cagada de risa  increible

----------


## piloto2

cito:

4-¿Sabes como Copperfierld hizo desaparecer la Estatua de la Libertad?
Mago:¿Lo has visto? 
Respuesta del espectador :No
(Es curioso , pero no sabeis la cantidad de personas que me han comentado este juego ,pero nadie lo ha visto)

 pues yo tengo el video...y si buscas por el youtube...anda x ahi...de lo peorcito eso si
ah y la frase: jo! como has hecho eso...ha sido "espectaluznante"

----------


## chikilint

Bueno, he aqui una para recordar: Estabamos un amigo y yo haciendo unos juegos a otros colegas cuando hacemos uno tipico de "coge una carta"  al sacarla la mira antes mi amigo (el mago) antes que el espectador, y le pregunta "¿Que carta era?" ha lo que responde "El 5 de sota!" en desc*j*ne fue bestial y mejor aun cuandi vi la carta y era nada mas y nada menos que la "J de trebol"jejejeje. Estubimos una semanita recordandole el "5 de sota".

----------


## Duard

Hola a todos es la primera vez que escribo. 

A mi me paso que estaba en el médico en la sala de espera y hice un juego ,de que cojiera una señora una carta la pusiera y yo estaba mezclando con cortes falsos y luego hice doble lift y al final acabó el juego muy bien y empiezo otro ,no recuerdo qual, y en mitad del juego viene un señor que habia alli cerca mirando y me coje la baraja sin dejarme acabar el juego  :evil: 

Emtonces me dice:

Señor: Trae que tu no sabes.
Yo: ¬¬ (pense alomejor sabe hacer alog muy bueno, pero aunque fuera asi no me deberia haber cojido la baraja).
Señor: (coje la baraja y la voltea boca abajo) Mira esta cara la de abajo (bottom) y cojela, (todos los que estaban alli vieron la carta incluso él).
Yo: (la cojo)
Señor: Ahora ponla en medio de la baraja (yo la pongo en medio), ahora la voy a encontrar (se pone a mirar las cartas de la baraja una a una hasta que llega a la mia), esta es tu carta.
Yo: ¬¬ si.
Unas señoras mayores que había allí mirando también (menos quien iba conmigo que también estaba ¬¬) dijron: OOOOOOohhhhhhhhhhhh usted si que sabe.
Señor: Es que estos jovvenes de hoy en dia que se ponen a hacer magia sin saber ...... y diciendo que la gente joven no puede hacer magia  :evil: (tengo 16 años). Tu muchacho aun te falta muchisimos años de práctica.
Medico: Me llama en ese momento y tengo que entrar.
Yo: Cojo MI BARAJA y entro. ¬¬
I el señor sigue hablando y diciendo que los jovenes que se ponen a hcer magia .... y las señora de allí: si usted tiene mucha razón, si si.

Bueno espero que os haya gustado mi historia .......... (no se que adjetivo ponerle a la historia).

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Blakito

Hmm...ese señor estaba muy solo y necesitaba dar el cante.

¿Cuando saliste no seguía allí?

Le tenías que haber echo una buena carta guía al señor.....de la misma manera que lo hace él, pero diciéndole: "Usted fíjese bien en que YO NO MIRO LA CARTA EN NINGÚN MOMENTO, como ha hecho usted, yo simplemente se la muestro y ya usted la introduce por donde quiera....ahora la encontraré".

----------


## Duard

Ya pero cuando salí no estaba.

----------


## jose cuenca

A mi unos colegas me llegaron a hacer que me quitase la camisa en una discoteca a las siete de la mañana porque decian que el pañuelo que acababa de hacer desaparecer estaba dentro de mi manga, pero muy dentro... :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
 Menos mal que era tarde y solo quedabamos nosotros...

----------


## ign

> ...llegaron a hacer que me quitase la camisa en una discoteca a las siete de la mañana porque decian que el pañuelo que acababa de hacer desaparecer estaba dentro de mi manga...


Luego dicen que los de Cuenca no somos borricos...   :Lol:

----------


## Tora

No puedo parar de reirme con algunas frases pero aqui va una experiencia personal...

ACR rapido, doble lift, sobresale la carta del maso, el espectador la empuja y cuando me mira tengo la carta en la boca... acto seguido me dice: "te lo habria sacado, pero justo estaba mirando una mariposa que pasaba " 

JAMAS LE VOLVI A HACER MAGIA A ESE COMPAÑERO, jajaja

Suerte :!::!::!:

----------


## Duard

Esta es una buena experiencia que hace ver que hay gente que aun cree en la magia:

Me encontré con un amgio que iba conmigo a la escuela hace 5 años que el se cambió de escuela y me lo encontré y estubimos hablando y le comente que hacía magia.

Él: Venga pos hazme un truco.
Yo: Bueno lo que no tengo nada preparado (tenia cosas preparadas porque iba preaparado porque iba a hacer magia jeje) y tenia un amgio que sabía que tenía que llamarle para hacer el juego del vidente y lo hice a él.
Empiezo diciendole el discurso ....... y llamo y me dice que es imposible que lo sepa se lo dice y se queda O_O.
Me dice que es realmente magia entonces se va corriendo coje su teléfono móbil y llama a unos amgios suyos mientras va corriendo arriba y abajo corría sin parar llamando a gente contando que la magia existía.

Entonces me viene con un amgio y me dice que le haga otro le hago juego de dobles lift y vuleve a hacer lo mismo se pone a correr y dice a gente que había por allí que la magia existe y trae a más amigos y para acabar le hago el two card monte y ya se acaba quedando OOOOO_OOOOO.

Y al final se fue pero todo convencido de que había magia y en ningún momento se le veia la intención de querer fastidiar se le veía disfrutando muchísimo.

Almenos está bien ver que aún queda gente que disfruta con la magia y que no esta a cazar trucos sino a disfrutarlos.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## esgatell

Y todos están equivocados... en realidad "eso se hace con imanes".....

----------


## jonbra

Ahi va una para espectadoras (conmigo siempre se rien)

Yo: Sabes lo que desayunan las virgenes?
Espec: No ni idea
Yo: Ay, Picarona...!

----------


## ivaninho19

Frase verídica de un profano:

      -"Madre mia, si yo me tengo que meter tambien en este mundo de la magia,ganas mucho dinero"

      -"¿Con las actuaciones verdad?"-pregunte 

      -"No hombre con cambiar billetes de 5 a billetes de 10;me tiraría toda la noche haciéndolo..................."

----------


## magicyo

Esta noche vieja y para abrir el año os cuento mi anecdota, antes de nada feliz año nuevo, realizando el de doble predicción con tarjetas firmadas por los espectadores.

La primera correcta pero al realizar la segunda va y me dice la mujer, mi suegra para se más exactos, no esa no es la mia.... Todo el mundo callado y la dicen pero como vas a saber cual es la tuya si te han pasado las cartas boca-abajo, y va la mujer y con toda seguridad dice porque he contado 15 cartas y esa es el 6 de Picas.


Despues de intentar entre todos saber que esperaba que apareciese en la carta numero 15 no lo descubrimos y lo único es que no reímos un monton.

----------


## RobertoG

Es que el 6 de picas es la 15.

Un abrazo y Feliz Navidad

----------


## tredecium

Yo, realizandolé el Incauto Tramposo a mi abuelo (no lo hago nunca pero a ella si =)  ). 

Yo: Bueno abuela la distinta la del medio es la que gana (aquí hago el cambio). ¿A cuál apuestas?
Abuela: A esa de ahí abajo.
Yo: No abuela, la distinta es la del medio (para despistar de broma) mira te la enseño.
Abuela: Ea esa no es es la que has cambiado.
Yo: Bueno como quieras, resulta que ¡ahoraa solamente el Joker es la distinta y las demas son todas iguales, 9 de corazones!.
Abuela: Ai perdona hijo, me creí que la distinta era el 9 de corazones, venga sigue con el juego.
Yo: T_T 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Otro caso (esto me ha ocurrido varias veces, con todo el mundo en general)

Yo: Y tu carta era estaaaa (doble lift). Por ejemplo el 9 de picas.
Espectador: No, esa no.
Yo: ai espera es que frotando un poco...cambia(pintaje)...(baraja de mierda coje y aparece el 9 treboles)...¿es esta?
Espectador: Ai si perdón es que antes no me habia fijado bien
Yo:T_T

----------


## Ivan16

le hize a mi familia el fuera de este mundo...y al acabar, mi tio empezó a explicar el juego: " Tienes las cartas rojas arriba y las negras abajo, y vas cogiendo cartas de arriba o de abajo según como te convenga" U_U

yo le decía que eso era magia....y el lo que hizo fue quitarme la baraja y llevarse si ser exagerados media hora viendo carta a carta para ver si estaban marcadas... T_T

----------


## Eurel

> Yo: Y tu carta era estaaaa (doble lift). Por ejemplo el 9 de picas. 
> Espectador: No, esa no. 
> Yo: ai espera es que frotando un poco...cambia(pintaje)...(baraja de mierda coje y aparece el 9 treboles)...¿es esta? 
> Espectador: Ai si perdón es que antes no me habia fijado bien 
> Yo:T_T


Pa mearse de risa jajajajajaja..están empanaos jajaja


Haciendo un viaje de cartas, del mazo al bolsillo: previamente el espectador me revisó el bolsillo y no habia nada, eligió una carta y la firmó. Y apareció en el bolsillo varias veces...

Entonces salta uno y completamente seguro de si mismo y dice "Te he pillado! Te he pillado!! Te pasas la carta por detrás, por la espalda y te la pones en el bolsillo"

¬¬

Intento hacer ese movimiento que el personaje describia, y no me llegaba siquiera la mano hasta el bolsillo contrario, pasandola por la espalda.. es una postura imposible de hacer... entonces magistralmente dice:

"pues yo antes te vi hacerlo"

¬¬

----------


## jose cuenca

ESPECTADOR: -Venga va, dime el truco que no se lo voy a decir a nadie...

ESPECTADOR: -Eso es todo mentira, lo llevan hablado de antes...

----------


## magomurga

Suele sonar tambien un:
"Hola"
xD

----------


## shark

en una actuación:

al hacer desaparecer un pañuelo se oye a un niño

"lo ha escondido en el CELEBRO"

----------


## Franmanzaneda

> Mago: " coge una  carta"
> 
> Espectador: " ese ya me lo se"


JUAS!!!!!!! Ké weno!!!!

----------


## alan_ilusion

una de las mejores frases para culminar un espectaculo(se dejan muchas bocas de listillos calladas):
-"si creen o no  en la magia es cosa suya, pero en la vida hay qe tener una ilusión"
-la magia existe, pero la hay que crear,y creanme es imposible.jejej.

----------


## magustin

Lego a casa de un amigo con mi familia, para una cena. Cenamos, y despues de eso me dice el padre oye, haz el truco ese de las cartas...
Yo: que truco??
Padre: ese que me cojo una carta y tu la adivinas
Yo: aaaahh, claro, como no sabia que truco de las cartas era.....



Despues de hacerle un matrix a mi abuela
Abuela: muy bonito, pqro creo que el iman de la mano se nota un poco
Yo:  :roll: que iman?
Abuela: eso eso, tu nunca reveles nada

luego yo me partia de risa

----------


## XeXu

Después de hacer un juego que te ha costado meses y que estás deseoso por mostrar y te ha salido como mejor sabes, el espectador que te coge la baraja y te dice: "Ahora verás, que yo me sabía uno que te va a gustar más que ese..."

T.T

----------


## Mago Gon

Estaba haciendo un juego de rota y recompuesta...le sale la Jota de diamantes...saco una carta distinta, la rompo y al recomponerla pregunto...¿cuál era tu carta?
Respuesta.- La de los triángulos rojos.
Dí la vuelta a la carta y era "la de los triángulos rojos" y escucho un "si,esa" por parte del espectador
 :Lol:

----------


## Anamaga

Hola, la verdad es que empecé leyendo el primero y no he podido parar hasta llegar al último, de reirme, me refiero, jaja.
Hay una anécdota que le pasó a David Williamson y se puede ver en su DVD Dave 2 More Magic and Laugh. Estaba él delante de un montón de gente, con televisiones incluidas y decide hacer un juego con un niño del público (de unos cinco años). David al niño le vacila un poco con su nombre, Murray, Murray, jaja (risas a favor del mago). Resulta de mientras tanto, David iba dejando cartas sobre la mesa. Cuado acaba le dice al niño "Murray, es curioso, tenemos aquí tres cartas"
Niño: "Te has equivocado, yo veo cuatro" mientras el niño levanta la tercera carta para despegar el trocito de otra carta que había pegada atrás.
Lo mejor son las caras, el mago totalmente blanco y mudo de verguenza, le mueve la silla al niño para que se vaya sin miramientos, mientras el niño sigue con la carta en la mano, para el niño fue un gran juego de magia, la carta parecía su tesoro. El mago para mi que quería desaparecer de verdad en ese mismo instante. El que pueda verlo que lo vea, es buenisimo.
-----------------------------------
Otro de los que ya había leído que demuestran que todavía hay gente que cree en la magia: caso de M.A.Gea con mi hermana.
Gea: Elige una carta la que tú quieras, la metemos en el medio de la baraja, si?, ahora sujeta bien fuerte la baraja. (Mi hermana hace lo que le pide).
Gea:(enseñando una moneda) esta moneda encontrará tu carta
Efectivamente la moneda aparece donde la carta elegida.
Mi hermana: Ostras!!! es cierto, he notado que algo aparecía en la baraja y la hacía un poco más gorda.
------------------------------------
Y otra más. En un escenario.
Mago: te saco para que estés conmigo, espero que tu novio no se ponga celoso.
Espectadora: marido
Mago: ¿con niños?
Ella: de dos meses
Mago: ¿en casa?
Ella: embarazada
(anécdota, su marido, presente en la actuación, aún no lo sabía. Sorpresa!!!)
-----------------------------------
De momento no me acuerdo de más.  :Lol:

----------


## MagicMolina

jajaja 
tambien ai una que a mi me pasa con mis amigos.
YO: y tu carta es la unica que esta dada la vuelta...
AMIGO: BUAAAAA TIO, VES AL TU SI QUE VALES!!!!!

y yo pensando, si...

----------


## duvi

> Después de hacer un juego que te ha costado meses y que estás deseoso por mostrar y te ha salido como mejor sabes, el espectador que te coge la baraja y te dice: "Ahora verás, que yo me sabía uno que te va a gustar más que ese..."
> 
> T.T



jajajaj touché  :117:

----------


## skndol

> Iniciado por XeXu
> 
> Después de hacer un juego que te ha costado meses y que estás deseoso por mostrar y te ha salido como mejor sabes, el espectador que te coge la baraja y te dice: "Ahora verás, que yo me sabía uno que te va a gustar más que ese..."
> 
> T.T
> 
> 
> 
> jajajaj touché



eso si fastidia yo ara no macuerdo de ninguna pero ya pondre alguna

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

-'Viste el número en el reflejo de mis lentes'  
(cuando (de lejos) con suerte alcanso a verle los lentes .. jajaja) a veces incluso inventan reflejos como en las baldosas, en el techo, etc .. demasiado chistoso ..

-'esas cartas cambian con la luz (el calor, la humedad .. etc ..)' ..  :?: 

(jajaja .. espero que no esté repetido antes .. :P)


-'apretas el reloj' 
-'es que queda corriente estatica en el pituto'
(para la misma magia) jajajja ..


saludos ..




CIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAO!.

----------


## action-frann

puff tngo un monton de estas
conoceis el juego de los palillos que vibran?
dices que si imantas un palillo y lo juntas con otro el palillo empezara a repelerse del otro y efectivamente pasa
y la gente de verdad piensa que se puede imantar la madera y lo prueban y todo...son unas risas...y no lo digo por los niños (que tambien)ingenieros industriales, periodistas, medicos haciendo carrera, de todo!!
es bbrutal!

espectador: tio ve al tu si que vales!
mago: que original...¬¬

espectador: has vomitado esa carta de verdad?

espectador:tienes dos monedas! (si ya es didficl es conder una...como voi 
a tener dos :Confused: )

espectador:claro esque esta trucada la moenda!! (depues de examinarla...)esta trucada pero yo no lo veo...xo lo esta a q si!

espectador: ya se el trucooo lo encontre ayer en internet...lo que pasa que no se hacerlo pero ya seee!! ¬¬
mago (yo): abuelo me voi

saco la caja okito en un bar y 6 o 7 personas mirando al rededor
se acerca uno y me dice ahhh ese ya me le seee
(como te vas a saber uno con una caja okito :Confused:  si todavia estas pensando como hice desaparecer una moneda -de la manera mas tonta, por la manga-)

espectador: y esto donde lo aprendes??
mago: en el pais de las piruletas y las monedas magicas
espectador: ya pero y lo de las cartas?
mago ¬¬

espectador: como lo haces?
mago: con mucho cuidao
espectador: no ens erio
mago: te lo digo en serio...si no tienes cuidao...mal...
espectador ¬¬
mago: ^^

o la variante

espectador: como lo haces
mago: muy bien
espectador: ya te digo porque bla bla bla
(Y TE DEJAN DE PREGUNTAR!!)

letra pequeña:
te dejan de preguntar...durante 5 minutos...espues se acuerdan...a veces...)


se me olvidaba mi preferidisisisisisima!!!!

espectador: eh mago!dejame la moneda
mago: veras...¬¬
espectador: la ves?? YA NO LA VES!!(y se la mete descaradamente al bolsillo con una sonrisa en plan dioss soi super gracioso!!)
mago: ah...no me lo habian hecho nunca el...truco...ese...dame mi moneda...
o tambien se frotan als manos un poco y se les cae y desùes se la meten al boslsillo...
yo digo no a este tipo de bromas!!!palizas con bates a los hacedores de estas bromas estúpidas...!
me he pasado verdad...
salud!

----------


## action-frann

alaaaa se me olvidaba una mu wenaaa
aquello de que acabas de finalizar una rutina estupendisima, genial sennnnnsacionalll
lo has calcao y estas con una moneda jumbod e medio dolar en la mano entre aplausos y te viene un tio con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja y te dice
ya ya pero haz eso de pasar la moenda entre los dedos
¬¬
a mi se me empieza a saltar la lagrimilla...
xDDD
y hay mas pero bueno xD ya saldran...

(me enctanta este post)

----------


## .aceofspades.

esto me pasó con un amigo despues de hacerle un juego muy sencillo (no me acuerdo cual era exactamente... creo que era uno con larreverse)

espectador: pero tu.... ¿tu haces tecnicas de estas raras no?

yo: ¿pero vosotros abeis visto que yo hiciera algo raro? pero si todo lo habeis hecho vosotros...

espectador 2: ¿tu... te metes la manga en el bolsillo no :Confused:  :roll: 

¬¬ sigo sin saber que queria decir...  :Lol:

----------


## Kirara

Se que no tiene nada que ver con el post, pero he leido por aqui que a algunos os recomiendan que vayais a Tu si que vales... NO LO HAGAIS
Os lo digo por experiencia... unos amigos mios fueron a actuar al tu si que vales y yo fui a ver la grabacion de ese dia... y pasaron varias cosas...
1. no emitieron a todos los participantes que habian grabado el dia que estaba pronosticado, los emitieron el viernes siguiente (con 7 dias de diferencia).
2. Es un TONGO totalmente, antes de la grabacion ya saben quien pasara y quien no y lo digo porque estaba sentada dos sitios mas alla de Angel Llacer (uno de los jueces...) asi que vi y oi todo lo que hablaban...

Asi que os recomiendo No vayais a Tu si que vales porque a parte se meten con todo el que pueden...


AH, por cierto MUY BUENAS las frases!!! me he reido un monton!!

----------


## action-frann

es tipicoese tipo de cosas
TODO siempre es un engaño
es como los concrusos que dicen y te has llevadoooo
15.000 eurooos
y tu todo emocionado
depues te dicen que mas o menos la mitad se lo queda hacienda
es decir que ganasun poco mas de 7.500 pavos
que noe s poco pero no es lo que has ganado, un engaño
no quiero que la gente se desvie
seguid con frases de estas necesito seguirriendome
xDD
salud!

----------


## ascomaf

Todos muy pero muy buenos y muy graciosos,despues de parar en la clínica por un ataque de risa (es broma), aquí van un par, no tan buenos, pero bueno!!.

Mago: Ven niño tu, si pasa y me ayudas.... no nos conocemos de antes,  verdad?
Niño:  No papá.

Otro

Luego de 15 minutos de show, el mago aparece uno, dos y... tres peces que deja caer en un gran acuario. 
Niños: Boca abierta y silencio total
Adulto en la parte posterior a grito en cuello: Facil!! los tenía escondidos en la boca.....!!?

Sigue el show, el mago cubre el acuario con una pañoleta grande y al retirarla está llena de peces dorados.
Niños: a media voz: Yo quiero uno!! yo también, etc.
El mismo adulto de nuevo a voz en cuello: Facil!! esos los tenia en la manga desde el principio!!!

Este no es un apunte pero este gag bien aplica a algunos de los leidos y típicos; a casi todos nosotros nos ha pasado el de "la escondió en la manga"; pues bien hay una elección de carta, que desaparece y no falta quien diga "la tiene en la manga" el mago se retira la manga hacia arriba y en efecto la carta esta en su brazo pero "tatuada" (se puede usar una pegatina o calcomania como decimos por acá o un tatuaje temporal) no se donde la leí pero la he usado y es muy buena.

Un mágico abrazo

Mario Ludwig Darisic Rincón

----------


## eskroler

en una fiesta benéfica me pidieron que hiciera alguna cosa para niños ( mientras esperaban en el castillo inchable, etc...) y saqué de voluntario a un niño arabe..
yo-como te llamas?
niño-Mohamed..aradedqugüi.. (nombre complicadísimo)
yo- Un gran aplauso para ....él! 

y poco después un niño muy calladito me cogio del pantalon.. comencé a hacerle un juego.. le pregunte algo... y al poco tiempo un amiguete suyo me dice.. no te esfuercs... es sordomudo...  :Wink:

----------


## cachipirulo

Lugar: Círculo de Ilusionismo Vallisoletano
Conferencia de un mago (no recuerdo cual) sobre cartomagia
El conferenciante saca la baraja, da a elegir una carta a un espectador (Mago, también, por supuesto) le pide que firme la carta y éste hace un puntito pequeño. El conferenciante le pide que haga una firma grande, y el mago-espectador le responde: "te voy a jo-er la baraja..."
¿que os parece? solo le faltó decir al terminar... "eso tiene truco"
Verguenza ajena de todo el CIV

----------


## cachipirulo

Otra cosa curiosa, aunque no sea una frase:
¿El público tiene claro siempre. cual es el verdadero clímax de un juego?
Por ejemplo, supongamos el juego de la carta pescada, damos a "elegir" una carta, el 3 de corazones, por decir una. El mago introduce la cuerda en el sombrero, y al sacarla, sale anudada una carta. ¡es impresionante, pero NADIE aplaude!, si al girar la cuerda, la carta es el 3 de corazones, la gente aplaude, si fuese otra, la gente te abuchearía. ¿Lo importante y milagroso de ese juego es adivinar la carta? ¿el juego está mal planteado? ¿somos nosotros, la gran mayoría, los que lo hacemos mal?

----------


## elmagocutredebarna

a mi publico le encanta siempre deci cuando haces un truco con dobles o simplemente haces un cambio de cartas... en cualquier momento, luego revelas el cambio, se quedan alucinados y te dicen:

"Porque las has cambiado"

-"Se nota que eres bachiller eh... " -.-

el que he hecho es logico lo que no tienes ni puñetera idea es como lo he hecho -.- el que he hecho es logico todo el mundo lo ha visto -.-...

y logicamente secundo las miticas frases que decimos todos como:

"Observamos que es una baraja totalmente normal y corriente...( no tiene bordes biselaaados ni antiderrapante...) 

"te lohas guardado en a manga" y vas en tirantes -.-

una vez estaba yo haciendo una rutina de trileros con cambios de color de las cartas teoricamente 2 azules y una roja, en realidad habia 1 roja 1 azul y una verde, lo estaba haciendo y de repende llega un colega que iva fumao hasta arriba y tenia yo mostradas una roja y uan azul y pregunto de que color es la que falta y el tio suelta: VERDE!!! y yo me quede.... -.-
mucho cuidado con los fumados son peligrosamente sorprendentes  :117: 

aish dios que risas con esas frases  :117: 


saludos

----------


## Kirara

Frase que hemos oido hoy A.Marin y yo...

A.Marin hace un truco en que sujeta las cartas con la boca (simplemente las sujeta)
Aichan (espectadora): Tu saliba es magica o algo asi, no?

Jajajaja como nos hemos reido...

----------


## bejaranom

Esto realmente no se donde lo he odido pero me parece una buena salida ante los que insisten en que se les digo el cómo lo hemos heho:

espectador: dime como lo has hecho, por fa.
mago: sabes guardar un secreto?
espectador: por supuesto
mago: pues yo también.

un saludo

----------


## Kirara

"Dante, mentalista pero lento" jajajaja como nos reimos...

"No et facis el chulo que no m'agrada". Traduccion de la frase: No te hagas el chulo que no me gusta. De una niña de 8 años a un mago de 25... jajaja

----------


## joako357

Aca van algunos:

Cuando termino un truco siempre hay alguno que me dice:"A ver, hacelo de nuevo que no lo vi bien" :D 

"Puedo mezclar"xD

O sinó cuando hago aparecer una carta,por decir alguna,el seis de diamantes, simpre alguien dice "no era de corazones??"

Ahora no se me ocurren más

Como me estoy cagando de risa con lo que ponen algunos jajajaj :o  :P

----------


## b12jose

Dios como me he reido, la verdad es que estoy empezando pero ya hay algunas que me suenan, sobre todo la de Hazlo otra vez que no lo he visto bien  :Wink1:  supongo que esa debe de ser un clásico :P

saludos desde Granada

----------


## magicpasion

adivino su carta y me dicen : mmm...hacelo de vuelta porque me olvide cual era mi carta.

----------


## Zeele

JAJA paresco un loco riendome solo adelante de la computadora, que gracioso...

La que me partio:




> Yo: Sabes lo que desayunan las virgenes?
> Espec: No ni idea
> Yo: Ay, Picarona...!


Ahi va la mia

Mago: (suspiro y luego unos segundos de silencio) y bueno era esto o trabajar !

Abrazo

----------


## winehouse

Se pueden sacar infinidad de gags gracias a este thread!

----------


## Bokki

despues de sacar la carta pequeñita de la boca
me dice un niño...

Ya se ... tienes toda la baraja en la boca
y sacas la uqe yo tngo...

----------


## juanperico

si he entendido la finalidad original  de este hilo,y teniendo en cuenta que estamos en la seccion de teoria,ahi van:

frases NO tan celebres de magos como la copa de un pino(pero ya les vale):

-examinalas,examinalas (...)
-mira que son monedas absolutamente normales  (...)
-toca,toca; que veas que no son dos  (...en fin)
-si tuvieran algo no te las dejaba   (campeonada)
-hazlo tu(extendiendo la baraja al espectador),(el espectador acerca la mano para recojerla,el mago la retira rapidamente),aaaahhhh,nada por aqui!
-una baraja mezclada,INCLUSO por los espectadores    (esta quiza sea la mas discutible,pero espero que entendais a lo que me refiero)
-escoje una carta cualquiera....¡PERFECTO! (forzando en clasico)

y cosillas asi,de magos teoricos muy buenos,que bien por los nervios de la actuacion o bien por otros motivos,a veces nos regalan cosas asi

----------


## Bokki

Cuando te dicen:
-Tienen truco...
he oido decir algunos magos
si! y los reyes son los padres
jejeje

----------


## bestiakenedy

Jajaja son muy buenos algunos xD

Yo he llegado a escuchar que dicen:
Mago: ¿Que os parece si os hago un truco de magia?
Niños: Si no estas para eso, no se a que has venido
Y el mago quedarse con una cara tipo  :117:

----------


## ignoto

Niño: Eso lo hace porque lo ha cambiado por detrás del otro (¡En una desaparición de botella de Coca-cola!  :O11:  ).
Mago: ¿Sabías que la escobilla que hay al lado de la taza del retrete NO es para peinarse?  :9898:

----------


## DRAKONIS

*Espectador;* Lo ha sacado de la manga...
*Mago:* ¿como sabias que la manga esta conectada con mi laboratorio?

Haces un FD y sacas de tu bolsa una manga _(cortas un saco viejo)_ metes la mano dentro de la manga y aparece nuevamente el objeto.

Como todo el mundo piensa que todo sale de la manga, me toco inventarme este de la manga mágica...

Saludos

----------


## Dieani

Buenas!!!

No es una frase célebre, pero si se puede hacer como gag y anteponerse a la típica frase de "lo tenías en la manga".

Te preparas unas mangas cortadas de cualquier camisa y te las pones y encima la chaqueta.

Justo antes de empezar el efecto, o después de dar la introducción, dices " como podéis ver en las mangas no llevo nada, comprobarlo porfavor" y tiras de las mangas y te las arrancas y se las das al espectador para que las revise.

Saludos!!!!

----------


## magic_7

es una buena idea me ha gustado y me se de un par de personas que se van a quedar  :Gasp:

----------


## magobernal

(con baraja)
os voy a hacer un juego, con el cual voy a usar esta baraja.... 

(con baraja viselada)
tenemos una baraja normal, que se puede barajear asi y asi (¿porque no se inva a poder si es normal?)

(con baraja svengali)
fijate que esta baraja es normal por aqui y por aqui (mostrandola por todas las  formas raras posibles, tenso y con todas las manazas sobre la baraja)
no tiene cartas repetidas ni nada..... (que si, que ya te hemos visto pasar las cartas 100 veces, ¿me la dejas un momento?)

 :Dlb:

----------


## ignoto

> Buenas!!!
> 
> No es una frase célebre, pero si se puede hacer como gag y anteponerse a la típica frase de "lo tenías en la manga".
> 
> Te preparas unas mangas cortadas de cualquier camisa y te las pones y encima la chaqueta.
> 
> Justo antes de empezar el efecto, o después de dar la introducción, dices " como podéis ver en las mangas no llevo nada, comprobarlo porfavor" y tiras de las mangas y te las arrancas y se las das al espectador para que las revise.
> 
> Saludos!!!!


Eso se lo vi hacer a Magic Andreu en la tele cuando solamente habían dos cadenas y los programas eran en blanco y negro.

----------


## Iban

> Eso se lo vi hacer a Magic Andreu en la tele cuando solamente habían dos cadenas y los programas eran en blanco y negro.


 
Yo estoy intentando hacerme una medalla gigante con una lata de piña en almíbar. Pero se me rompen todas las camisas con los bordes.

----------


## ignoto

> Yo estoy intentando hacerme una medalla gigante con una lata de piña en almíbar. Pero se me rompen todas las camisas con los bordes.


Tienes que probar con el tapón de un tambor de detergente (si encuentras alguno) pintado de dorado.

----------


## Iban

> Tienes que probar con el tapón de un tambor de detergente (si encuentras alguno) pintado de dorado.


 
....

Es que ésos los uso para un Matrix con cartas liliput que estoy preparando... pero no doy con la solución, tiene todavía algunos ángulos malos (360º en horizontal, y 360º en vertical, para ser exactos).

Ya que estamos, ¿por qué no escribes un post serio para que aprendamos hoy algo? No está bien que todo lo que sabes te lo quedes para ti y para tus duendes.

----------


## Ming

> Ya que estamos, ¿por qué no escribes un post serio para que aprendamos hoy algo? No está bien que todo lo que sabes te lo quedes para ti y para tus duendes.


Alguien que toda de pies al suelo.
Va Ignoto, que compartir es vivir  :Wink1:

----------


## Dieani

> Eso se lo vi hacer a Magic Andreu en la tele cuando solamente habían dos cadenas y los programas eran en blanco y negro.


jejej que grande el Magic Andreu jejejej

¡¡¡Ara una medallita!!!!

Ciaito!!!

----------


## ignoto

Un ejercicio divertido para crear consiste en imaginar algo imposible y llevarlo a cabo.
Se puede, por ejemplo, pensar en que sería muy mágico contar cuatro cartas en las manos, dejarlas caer sobre la mesa y que al llegar al tapete solamente hubiera una.
Una vez se sabe qué crear, se estudia el problema y se buscan o crean las técnicas o gimicks necesarios para llevarlo a cabo.
El proceso puede requerir quince días o quince años y compaginarse con otros proyectos similares.
Así, a base de esfuerzo consciente es una de las formas en las que avanza la magia.

----------


## Iban

> Un ejercicio divertido para crear consiste en imaginar algo imposible y llevarlo a cabo.
> Se puede, por ejemplo, pensar en que sería muy mágico contar cuatro cartas en las manos, dejarlas caer sobre la mesa y que al llegar al tapete solamente hubiera una.
> Una vez se sabe qué crear, se estudia el problema y se buscan o crean las técnicas o gimicks necesarios para llevarlo a cabo.
> El proceso puede requerir quince días o quince años y compaginarse con otros proyectos similares.
> Así, a base de esfuerzo consciente es una de las formas en las que avanza la magia.


Esto huele a tenkai.

Pero sobre todo, esto huele a "el problema de la semana".

Hummm...

Se me está ocurriendo una tontería...

----------


## ignoto

Pista:
Lennart Green

Más claro, agua.

----------


## ignoto

Creo que ha quedado muy sencillo.

Siguiente premisa: Al acabar hay que enseñar las manos y se tiene que hacer de pie (sin regazo).

¡Toma ya!

----------


## Iban

Entonces sí que me lo pones fácil: basta usar la baraja de Northen, que se quedan las cartas pegadas como si las hubiese chupado un sapo.

----------


## Ming

Ok  :Smile1: 

Otro Ignoto. Pero este sin pistas ni nada de nada que lo bueno es que cada uno piense su manera de conseguirlo, después ya se enterará de si eso ya tenía nombre o no.

PD. Las cartas deben poderse revisar, eh  :Smile1: 
Y las de Northen... es mejor no revisarlas si no quieres que se te contagie alguna enfermedad rara  :302:

----------


## ignoto

En realidad era un ejemplo.

Lo que intentaba era mostrar un sistema de trabajo no proponer un reto.

Cada uno debe fijarse su propio reto, el efecto que le gustaría presentar.

Henry Evans lo llama "el efecto soñado".

----------


## Sr.Mago

Una frase tipica que pude ya haber sido dicha (mira que no me dio tiempo de leer las 18 paginas del tema), y que me he encontrado varias veces...

  Se da a elegir una carta, el espectador la sostiene frente a el, y el mago le lee la mente y la adivina...

 Espectador: "La viste reflejada en mi ojo" 

 o.O

----------


## magenric

Me acabo de leer las 18 páginas de golpe y me lloran los ojos por 2 motivos: de risa y de leer tanto rato la pantalla jejeje  :O10: 

Todos muy buenos y algunos (con vuestro permiso) los utilizaré sin dudarlo. Gracias a todos  :Wink1:

----------


## Némesis

Una vez, yendo a ver un espectáculo de Tamariz en el Club Capitol, nos ocurrió una anécdota que para mi gusto es una genialidad y que demuestra buen humor, pasión mágica y sabiduría al mismo tiempo.

Es habitual que, al final del espectáculo, Tamariz se acerca al público, saluda con una paciencia de santo a todos los espectadores que lo desean e incluso les regala cartas firmadas.

Dante, que en esa ocasión me acompañaba, y yo mismo, no podíamos resistirnos, evidentemente, a acercarnos a él, saludarle y contarle que éramos aficionados a la magia y que lo admirábamos y seguíamos. Todo esto rodeados de público profano. Entonces él nos sonrió y nos dijo:

T: A ver... Como aficionados a la magia, ¿qué juego os ha gustado más?
N&D: El de la carta ambiciosa.
T: ¿La ambiciosa? ¡Qué curioso! A mi el que más me ha gustado es el de la carta que sube.

Todavía nos descoxxonamos Dante y yo cada vez que lo recordamos. Pero esa frase fue toda una lección.

----------


## El_Toti

> si he entendido la finalidad original de este hilo,y teniendo en cuenta que estamos en la seccion de teoria,ahi van:
> 
> frases NO tan celebres de magos como la copa de un pino(pero ya les vale):
> 
> -examinalas,examinalas (...)
> -mira que son monedas absolutamente normales (...)
> -toca,toca; que veas que no son dos (...en fin)
> -si tuvieran algo no te las dejaba (campeonada)
> -hazlo tu(extendiendo la baraja al espectador),(el espectador acerca la mano para recojerla,el mago la retira rapidamente),aaaahhhh,nada por aqui!
> ...


 
Jajja me dio mucha risa tu post ! en especial ese punto

Excelente el hilo.

Algunas frases que he escuchado tanto de espectadores como magos :

- MAgo: Casada o soltera??
-espectadora: Casada...
-Mago: Esta tu esposo aca??
-Espectadora: No :O
-Mago: Soooltera entonces con un aire de galan


Frases que me han dicho... Y tu donde aprendiste todo esto??

Saludos Magicos!! :001 005:

----------


## colis30

> Despues de una actuacion en un cole,un niño que sale del baño me dice:
> 
> -Mira mago,yo también he hecho un truco:Antes tenia las manos noegras y ahora las tengo blancas!
> 
> 
>    Y esta que no viene a cuento,pero me encanta:
> 
> He de reconocer que nací a una edad muy temprana.
> 
>     Groucho Marx.



Jajaja que niño más tierno !

----------


## Diaz_rodri

Una frase célebre es la de René: "No se puede hacer más lento".

----------

